# Thank Heaven for little girls



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 6, 2017)

Especially if they're your granddaughters .
  I know this is mostly for wildlife  but ,we use to share portraits in the past too . Dennis if this needs to be removed I understand .



DSC_6730 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_6284 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_6669 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_6747 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_6766 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr




DSC_6719 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 6, 2017)

Gotta love 'em!
 What else could you do?
 They deserve their very own long, long thread...

My new granddaughter...


----------



## rip18 (Feb 6, 2017)

VERY cool!  Nicely done!  Those will be treasured for many years!  (And Little Critter says, "Awwww!  Adorableness!"


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 6, 2017)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> Especially if they're your granddaughters .
> I know this is mostly for wildlife  but ,we use to share portraits in the past too . Dennis if this needs to be removed I understand .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 6, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> Gotta love 'em!
> What else could you do?
> They deserve their very own long, long thread...
> 
> My new granddaughter...





What a cutie!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 7, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> Gotta love 'em!
> What else could you do?
> They deserve their very own long, long thread...
> 
> My new granddaughter...


Sounds Good to me !  Beautiful Granddaughter you have there !


rip18 said:


> VERY cool!  Nicely done!  Those will be treasured for many years!  (And Little Critter says, "Awwww!  Adorableness!"


Tell Critter I said thanks ....She's getting grone fast !


wvdawg said:


> Kadiddlehopper said:
> 
> 
> > Last time I checked this forum was for ALL your non-bragging board photos.  No problem what-so-ever.  These little gals would certainly be welcome in either one!
> ...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 15, 2017)

...


----------

